# New hedgie, new food, not eating. HELP PLEASE.



## Benedict (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello! I just bought a hedgehog Saturday (his name is Benedict - hence the username). He is about 8 weeks old and very sweet and adventurous and starting his quilling process.

I know I have not had him very long but I am concerned about his eating habits. I asked the breeder what brand of food she used to feed him, yet I could not find it in the store and she did not give me any to take home. Instead I bought Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. He ate pretty well his first day (I gave him about 1/4 of a cup and he ate over 1/2 of that) but has not really touched his food since. I leave it out all day and night for him. His food bowl is a little ceramic dish that usually goes under flower pots and he has yet to turn it over so I believe it is heavy enough. 

Should I not leave his food out that long? Is there some way to get him transitioned to the new food without mixing in the old? 

Unrelated to food, does anyone know how much sun exposure he needs daily? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you changed the food to fresh food? You'll want to change it each day, so it's fresh. But yes, most people do leave food available day & night, since some hedgies get up for a quick snack during the day.

He may have suddenly decided he doesn't like the new food, but hopefully he's just having an off night. If he doesn't eat tonight either, I'd try to syringe feed him a bit of food tomorrow morning to make sure he's got something in his stomach, and call the breeder to see if you can pick up some of her food. 

As far as I know...hedgies don't 100% need sun, like reptiles do. I know someone (I think it was LizardGirl) used spectrum lights on Inky's cage, but I'm not sure if she still does that for all of her hedgehogs now, and I don't recall anyone else who does so. You can take him outside for outings, if you want and if it's warm enough, but some hedgies aren't big fans of outdoor trips.


----------



## littlemisschocolover (Jul 22, 2013)

hi i have only just started keeping hedgehogs myself and i did find it took a few days for them to settle in, but it may take longer with you as you dont have what food they were weaned on. the breeder should have given you some food even if it was just a few days worth, as they dont get as stressed out if they stay on the same food.i would keep him on the food you have started him on so not to stress him again, 
i think they need 12 hours sun light per day but not in direct light.
im sure people will correct me on some of this, but as i say i am new at this and only had my hedgehogs for just over 2 weeks.
thanks


----------



## Benedict (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks you guys! I do change his food every day - I change it in the mornings but maybe I'll start changing it at night since it will be more fresh for him when he is active.
And wow... 12 seems like a lot... I've been keeping his cage covered with a blanket since it can get kind of cold in my room (well at least by hedgehog standards) but I guess I'll uncover it now.
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Woops, didn't realize what you meant, sorry! Yes, they do need 12-14 hours of light daily. Depending on natural light isn't the best way to do so though - the length changes with season, and it can also get really dark due to storms, etc. Most people use a lamp on a timer to make sure there's always enough light.

How cold does your room get? Do you have a heating set up or are you planning on getting one? You may want to start thinking about it if not - people that get hedgies in the summer usually think they'll be fine, then panic and scramble to get a set up once a hibernation attempt happens in the winter time.


----------



## Benedict (Jul 22, 2013)

Ohhh so just regular lamps count as part of the light? It doesn't have to be constant sunlight?
And just the way my apartment works it gets colder on my side when we have the A/C on and doesn't works much on the other side for my roommate so we keep it at 71. I shut my vent in my room for which boosted up the temperature a couple degrees! I have a heating pad under one side of his cage for when I go to work and a space heater that my boyfriend lent me but I don't like it very much so I am investing in a heat lamp and CHE bulb.


----------



## Benedict (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you think a 5.5 inch heat lamp dome with a 60 watt bulb is sufficient?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

CHEs are great, I think they're the best heating set up.  I would just stop using the heating pad once you get a CHE set up - heating pads are best for sick or older pets, healthy hedgehogs don't typically need them.

Yup, that would work just fine! I think that's what I used, with a normal light bulb in it.


----------



## Benedict (Jul 22, 2013)

Great! Thank you!

And he has been eating more. Not a lot still but he's doing better. I think he's just taking his time getting use to his surroundings.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's good, I'm glad! It does take some a longer time to settle in than others. Hopefully he gets into a normal routine soon.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Call the breeder and ask her what she used. Buy the breeders food she gave him and slowly wean him off by mixing it up with his new food. I don't know if you use dry food, but I think whats best and for price, (may be better than Blue buffalo) is Authority Senstive soulution turkey dry cat food, it has no corn plus it is very good tasting.  So, btw if you want him to gain weight get the Kitten Authority. 

Hope this helped,
Katie


----------

